#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

*  ....  *  


 *    !!  "   ":
                     ..                                             ɡ             :                  ɡ     .

  :
 
 
    ..    ..
     á                  ʡ       ɡ            ͡             .
        ѡ       ɡ         ϡ  ݡ          ѡ                                              : ﴿     ﴾ (:   34).
                                                 ѡ    ȡ        ѡ               ɡ      ɡ     ͡   ǡ  ֡             : "     "    ǡ         ӡ    .
           :                                         ɡ   ()      ǡ  ǡ   :        ÿ                   !!              ѡ      :         : !!
       ɡ           ڡ             ڡ      :              ʡ    ȡ        ǡ                      ɡ        :     !      ɡ  .
 *  :
             :
 1.   :
         : ﴿    ﴾ (:   64) :              : "       ".
 : "        "    : "   "       : "   "              .
                    ̡       ߡ                                        ɡ  ɡ     .
 2.  :
                               С        .
      ݡ                      :    ѿ      ڡ                                                  .
   3.  :
          ʡ   ʡ                                            ɡ            ߡ         !!
               ̡  ! :      !!
              ǡ              ϡ          ɡ    .
 4.   :
                     ޡ          ѡ               ѡ                ѿ!    :       ؿ!    ߿      ߿!                      ȡ      ߡ     ϡ     ߡ        .
  5.    :
            ʡ        ʡ     ɡ                .
          ɡ       ɡ    ɡ           :
"    ǡ       ".
 *                        ߡ           .
 *   :           ѡ        ϡ              ߡ        .
 *              ߡ      ߡ     :     : ﴿    ﴾ (:   132).
 *   :             ߡ        ʡ         ʡ        .


                  ͡              ݡ                       !!       !!
      ݡ                          .
                                                          .
               ɡ         ɡ          :
 
 
 
 
 
 
    ǡ    ʡ           ɡ    ɡ      ӡ             ..  .
*

 
See More:

----------

